# FAS has started decline for photos not being date and time stamped



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

anyone starting to see this?
myself do not have a problem with stamping the date on photos having been doing this for years. But not sure why they need them time stamped. Last time I checked I am self employed. I do not think it`s any of there bussiness what time my guys get there or how long it takes them to do a said job!


I`m going to call FAS about declines and lien properties. I guess I`m done with!


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2012)

there seems to be a lack of understanding from many that get into the property preservation industry. yes, you are self employed. yes, you can perform work how you would like to perform it. yes, you can schedule your work to be completed when you want to have it completed. 

HOWEVER, there are guidelines and standards which must be followed if you want to receive work. turn in work late, turn in work without proper photos, turn in work that doesnt meet client standards, and YES you will be charged back or receive reduced pay for that work. wrong or right, doesnt matter. it unfortunately that is the nature of this business. this is what you signed up for. it is what it is. 

there is more effort spent in complaining (whether about the work that needs to be done, the pay, etc), trying to fight the system, placing leins on properties, etc instead of either finding a way to make it work or not work for you and your business. 

Lesson should be to know what you're getting into when getting into this industry or any industry for that matter.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2012)

Activepp said:


> there seems to be a lack of understanding from many that get into the property preservation industry. yes, you are self employed. yes, you can perform work how you would like to perform it. yes, you can schedule your work to be completed when you want to have it completed.
> 
> HOWEVER, there are guidelines and standards which must be followed if you want to receive work. turn in work late, turn in work without proper photos, turn in work that doesnt meet client standards, and YES you will be charged back or receive reduced pay for that work. wrong or right, doesnt matter. it unfortunately that is the nature of this business. this is what you signed up for. it is what it is.
> 
> ...


Do you work for FAS?
Seriously, where are the TRUE P&P Professionals that made this board what it used to be?????????????????
Seems all the responses these days are from NON P&P guys that babble nonsense that 'might' work in their profession, but doesn't even remotely apply to ours or people that sound like the folks I talk to at the National companies every day!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2012)

no, i dont work for FAS... I am just stating facts. There are some of us that find ways to make a decent living in this industry. is it easy? no. is it fun? definitely not. but there is money to be made if you understand how the system works and if you are willing to accept the fact that this now and not 5 to 10 years ago when you could get paid 60 bucks for a lock change. 

prices are lower. standards are higher. time frames are shorter. its discouraging, however its a lot better than working minimum wage at a fast food joint. just need to figure out how to make it work for you, become more efficient, and make money doing it. clients will not change. you know that. i know that. so yes, it is what it is.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2012)

Activepp said:


> no, i dont work for FAS... I am just stating facts. There are some of us that find ways to make a decent living in this industry. is it easy? no. is it fun? definitely not. but there is money to be made if you understand how the system works and if you are willing to accept the fact that this now and not 5 to 10 years ago when you could get paid 60 bucks for a lock change.
> 
> prices are lower. standards are higher. time frames are shorter. its discouraging, however its a lot better than working minimum wage at a fast food joint. just need to figure out how to make it work for you, become more efficient, and make money doing it. clients will not change. you know that. i know that. so yes, it is what it is.


Activepp:your responce would make some us thing that you work for them(FAS). *IF* you are a contractor working out in the feild,and doing work for FAS. you would know that FAS is alway changing rules.
I for yrs have just accepted the fact that I was going tohave a number declines and charge backs from them.

I do not need anybody*(U) *telling what I need to do to make money in PP. I`m not new to this I have work FAS for over 12yrs and there a crying shame from what they use to be.

I started this forum asking if anybody else was seeing decline do to no time stamp photos. Not to have someone tell me how to run my company!

As for me leining the property, I can and will!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2012)

Activepp said:


> no, i dont work for FAS... I am just stating facts. There are some of us that find ways to make a decent living in this industry. is it easy? no. is it fun? definitely not. but there is money to be made if you understand how the system works and if you are willing to accept the fact that this now and not 5 to 10 years ago when you could get paid 60 bucks for a lock change.
> 
> prices are lower. standards are higher. time frames are shorter. its discouraging, however its a lot better than working minimum wage at a fast food joint. just need to figure out how to make it work for you, become more efficient, and make money doing it. clients will not change. you know that. i know that. so yes, it is what it is.


You clearly don't have a clue!!! Do it thier way and you are making minimum wage. These companies think that they can get professionals to do the work for what they pay, yeah right. Just start your recruiting at the burger joint and avoid the bullcrap. At least then you know what you got. As for the experienced pp guys,we all left for greener pastures. Have fun talking to fng's that don't know squat. Moles moles moles.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

when everyone says enough is enough then it'll stop,until then everyone needs to do like i spoke with 1 earlier p+p is not what it use to be so you need to find other avenues to make money.
companies and clients are gonna expect more and pay will go down,i see it happening everyday,and most now do require date stamped photos


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2012)

Star baby- have you used the app? I was totally against it at first because it's basically a tracking device lol, but I started seeing my approvals in 2 days. Also, the photos are super grainy on their end giving a little leeway on debris/landscape. Have you been busy lately? I have been a vendor for 5 years in Southern California and it's never been this slow for us! I don't know if I'm being punished for my large w/o or it's just actually slow. The inconsistencies are killing me


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2012)

E&C said:


> Star baby- have you used the app? I was totally against it at first because it's basically a tracking device lol, but I started seeing my approvals in 2 days. Also, the photos are super grainy on their end giving a little leeway on debris/landscape. Have you been busy lately? I have been a vendor for 5 years in Southern California and it's never been this slow for us! I don't know if I'm being punished for my large w/o or it's just actually slow. The inconsistencies are killing me


Not sure what app. is?

I have been pretty busy here. I`m just getting tryied of games and constently changing rules with FAS.

My biggest problem with time stamp is when I send one of my guy out he may doing 5 or 6 small jobs. one maybe for FAS and rest for others. If I set up to stamp do this it`s do it for all them. or have to us two camaras. FAS thinks there the only one I work for!


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> Not sure what app. is?
> 
> I have been pretty busy here. I`m just getting tryied of games and constently changing rules with FAS.
> 
> My biggest problem with time stamp is when I send one of my guy out he may doing 5 or 6 small jobs. one maybe for FAS and rest for others. If I set up to stamp do this it`s do it for all them. or have to us two camaras. FAS thinks there the only one I work for!


Get a 2nd camera to be used only on FAS jobs. Cheaper than buying a new damn smart phone every 6 months.


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

I think, and I'm guilty of it as well... taking the clients for granted. Is this industry a bitch... yes it is; however it's puttin food on the table and toys in the driveway. If they want "smiley faces" on the photo's they got it. Lest we forget you have to be flexible enough to roll with the bull-****, cuz if ya ain't the work will dry up on ya. Is turning the date stamp on an off of a $90 digital camera... yea it is. That's why they have computer to date an time stamp when forget... and you'll have those that say the ingrained digital imprint... from experience...that too can be played with.
The long & short of it... we're all subcontracting...an if a customer wants it a lettuce, cheese and special sauce...that's what I try to give'em.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2012)

JFMURFY said:


> I think, and I'm guilty of it as well... taking the clients for granted. Is this industry a bitch... yes it is; however it's puttin food on the table and toys in the driveway. If they want "smiley faces" on the photo's they got it. Lest we forget you have to be flexible enough to roll with the bull-****, cuz if ya ain't the work will dry up on ya. Is turning the date stamp on an off of a $90 digital camera... yea it is. That's why they have computer to date an time stamp when forget... and you'll have those that say the ingrained digital imprint... from experience...that too can be played with.
> The long & short of it... we're all subcontracting...an if a customer wants it a lettuce, cheese and special sauce...that's what I try to give'em.


I have a program I have been using for year,alway after I get done. Is there a program out there that will date and time stamp the photos.

I have to try to keep this as simple as I can out in the field.Would be great if I could stamp after the fact.


----------



## APlusPPGroup (Apr 14, 2012)

We date stamp every photo for every client, regardless. 5B wants NO date stamp but we do it anyway. They accept them the way we send them and they've never charged us back for anything.

But it's true that the industry is changing and doubly true that, if you don't roll with it and perform to their expectations, it's time to get out.

Here's an analogy for you:

Just because a tire manufacturer owns his own business, it doesn't mean he doesn't have to meet current specs on his product and it doesn't mean he can make his own deadlines. And, when he bids a product, he's stuck with his bid. 

Whether he loses money or makes more, he has produced EXACTLY what the client ordered and, if those tires aren't up to spec, they can decline to pay and make him eat the entire cost. Too many orders not producing the expected results and guess what? The client goes elsewhere.

EVERY industry has its own set of rules, I don't care who you are. Even contractors have to abide by building codes or be fined.

Linda


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

We date stamp in the office and after the fact. It is easier to install a date stamp than it is to remove it.. Eliminates the subs fooling with the cameras and screwing them up...lol.


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> I have a program I have been using for year,alway after I get done. Is there a program out there that will date and time stamp the photos.
> 
> I have to try to keep this as simple as I can out in the field.Would be great if I could stamp after the fact.


I use the following... to date stamp... its a free (or was) dlownload 
PicJet Studio 3.3.2

For editing ingrained digital information... ExifDataViewer


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Betterjpeg will give your clients whatever date they require also.


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Betterjpeg will give your clients whatever date they require also.


Some of photo's get scrutinzed for the digital signature...thus the need for ingrained editing


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

BE pro active instead of reactive. FAS uses Chasos management style in THEIR office But that does NOT mean you have to !! When they sent out the time date stamping notice I went to researching utilities that would do this for me. They said they were going to start declining at some date in the future. Today is yesterdays future. My camera does not do this ( it wasa 250$ camera 2 years ago) and I am not about to drive 60 miles one way to do a maid 3 days after I was there doing a yard . As Dodge said Lead, Follow or get out of the way. 

DO I wish it would go back to the days of OLD ... Go to the property do the work or BID and get paid without all the drama YES but what are the choices ??? If you are self employed and not making any money or enough to be saving some at the end of the year. GET A JOB and collect a paycheck. Self employment has too many advantages for me and I will stay so till I am retired. The head aches don't out weigh the Benefits.


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

splinterpicker said:


> BE pro active instead of reactive. FAS uses Chasos management style in THEIR office But that does NOT mean you have to !! When they sent out the time date stamping notice I went to researching utilities that would do this for me. They said they were going to start declining at some date in the future. Today is yesterdays future. My camera does not do this ( it wasa 250$ camera 2 years ago) and I am not about to drive 60 miles one way to do a maid 3 days after I was there doing a yard . As Dodge said Lead, Follow or get out of the way.
> 
> DO I wish it would go back to the days of OLD ... Go to the property do the work or BID and get paid without all the drama YES but what are the choices ??? If you are self employed and not making any money or enough to be saving some at the end of the year. GET A JOB and collect a paycheck. Self employment has too many advantages for me and I will stay so till I am retired. The head aches don't out weigh the Benefits.


Such insight...


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> We date stamp in the office and after the fact. It is easier to install a date stamp than it is to remove it.. Eliminates the subs fooling with the cameras and screwing them up...lol.


do you also time stamp in office?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

If needed, we can copy the exf data from the photos, yes.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I purposely leave my camera date about 3 or 4 yrs off.


Good luck pulling exif data from the photos.
Also on my cheap camera if I take too long changing the batteries the date will reset.
So good luck trying to catch me in a pattern from looking at my long term photos.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2012)

Batch Photo Watermarker is the program I use. All you have to do is make sure the date/time is set on the camera and the rest is done with the program. You can extract the exact date/time right from the jpeg file OR put whatever date on the photos you want. I find it great and my guys don't have to worry about turning on the date/time stamp on the cameras when switching from client to client.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2012)

I just check all my cameras and all will stamp the date but will not stamp the time on photos. I bought all theses cameras back in November. All of them are Kodak easy share c1450. I guess they want us to buy a more expensive camera , just for pleasure of working for them! I have programs online that will both date and time stamp photos, but u have to change time on each photo does do automatically! Man talk about a time killer!!! :wallbash:


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2012)

Use the batch watermaker I stated. Put all your photos in the program. use the add date/time feature. It will extract the date and time of each jpg photo. Saves you a ton of time and takes seconds. And its a free download. Use it, you sound like the person who will benefit from it. easysector.com.


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

SimonOhio said:


> Batch Photo Watermarker is the program I use. All you have to do is make sure the date/time is set on the camera and the rest is done with the program. You can extract the exact date/time right from the jpeg file OR put whatever date on the photos you want. I find it great and my guys don't have to worry about turning on the date/time stamp on the cameras when switching from client to client.


Get Batch Photo Pro - save a lot of time...money well spent http://www.batchphoto.com/purchase.html


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2012)

They might want the time stamped for several reasons... one, because anyone can put a date on a lot of photos at one time, but to put the date and a progressive time on a lot of photos will take a considerable amount of time. They might be trying to make sure that some photos were "borrowed" from a previous job. Another reason might be because when we bid for repair work, they usually ask for the amount of man hours it will take and we include it in our bid. Well, you get the idea. They can't cut your invoices if a wint takes you 20 minutes or a grass cut takes only 10. It's just their policy. And no, I don't work with FAS. I see a lot of contractors using the verbage "work for such and such a company". Treat them as clients. Lose the "I work for" mindset. We are independent contractors, and we have choices if we want to.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2012)

The freeware does it all, no need to spend a dime...


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2012)

MichiganREO said:


> Get Batch Photo Pro - save a lot of time...money well spent http://www.batchphoto.com/purchase.html


The freeware does it all, no need to spend a dime...


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2012)

Activepp said:


> no, i dont work for FAS... I am just stating facts. There are some of us that find ways to make a decent living in this industry. is it easy? no. is it fun? definitely not. but there is money to be made if you understand how the system works and if you are willing to accept the fact that this now and not 5 to 10 years ago when you could get paid 60 bucks for a lock change.
> 
> prices are lower. standards are higher. time frames are shorter. its discouraging, however its a lot better than working minimum wage at a fast food joint. just need to figure out how to make it work for you, become more efficient, and make money doing it. clients will not change. you know that. i know that. so yes, it is what it is.



I still get $60 for a lock change (knob & deadbolt). Forget about those companies who have a price list for like $15. Seriously?? I don't think so!


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2012)

SimonOhio said:


> The freeware does it all, no need to spend a dime...



Does it advance the time? That's the problem we've run into. I've got a date stamp program and I could add the time but it would stamp all the photos with the same time. It's a little hard to explain how I took 200 pics of a house in 1 minute!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2012)

MidwestP&P said:


> Does it advance the time? That's the problem we've run into. I've got a date stamp program and I could add the time but it would stamp all the photos with the same time. It's a little hard to explain how I took 200 pics of a house in 1 minute!!


Same problem here. I started taking two camaera one for FAS and one for all my other companies. I`ll just see how long it will take for FAS to find something else to bitch about.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2012)

MidwestP&P said:


> Does it advance the time? That's the problem we've run into. I've got a date stamp program and I could add the time but it would stamp all the photos with the same time. It's a little hard to explain how I took 200 pics of a house in 1 minute!!


The program will extract the date/time that your camera is set to. Or you can put a "custom" time on the photos, but you will have to put a progressive time on each jpg photo.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

They ues FASTRACK, a smartphone app which we have used for over a year now. It has gps capabilities as well as time and date stamp.It actually is pretty effecient, sends photos from field right to office! Jobs can be marked complete minutes after completing without spendig hours doing it when crews come in at the end of the day. We recieved a memo months ago stating this was now required for ALL vendors., No problems here! Although we were already using it. DID YOU MISS THIS CLASS AT THE MEETING IN TEXAS?


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

JDRM said:


> They ues FASTRACK, a smartphone app which we have used for over a year now. It has gps capabilities as well as time and date stamp.It actually is pretty effecient, sends photos from field right to office! Jobs can be marked complete minutes after completing without spendig hours doing it when crews come in at the end of the day. We recieved a memo months ago stating this was now required for ALL vendors., No problems here! Although we were already using it. DID YOU MISS THIS CLASS AT THE MEETING IN TEXAS?


Amen JDRM 
I used to and still do Mechanical repair and I have ALOT of tools the only one I dont have is one to fix stupid. I wish I could invent it and retire off the sales ! Just think the world would be a wonderful pace to boot !!


----------

